# Getting height on short bunker shots



## brendy (Jun 21, 2012)

Let me start by saying that my bunker skills are grand but I do seem to have a lower than what I would call perfect trajectory for most lengths of bunker shots. Am I missing something, I lay the face wide open (58 degree wedge, medium bounce)grip and splash it out.
 Do I need to be digging more? As I said, its no biggy as I do tend to get up and down from bunkers the majority of times but it just nags at me that a little more height sometimes would bring the ball to a stop quicker.


----------



## mikee247 (Jun 21, 2012)

Ive changed my approach recently with some success mainly with the need to get it up more!!!. Open stance open face approx 45 degrees from target down the shaft for short bunker shots, weight on the leading leg keep the knees and body flexed stay down then get steep into the ball approx 2inches of sand and you must  follow through! This is with a 60 degree wedge but any sand iron should be the same as you open the face to add loft. Should flop it up in the air. If you want more spin hit harder and try and get closer to the ball i.e less sand.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jun 21, 2012)

the flatter the swing the better, just not too flat


----------



## Snelly (Jun 21, 2012)

Steeper angle of attack will give you more height.  needs practice before doing it on the course though.


----------



## bobmac (Jun 21, 2012)

I suspect it's a ball position issue.
Some people get the ball forward in their stance and THEN aim left. What happens then is the ball changes to back in their stance.
Aim left first then sort out the ball position.




			If you want more spin hit harder and try and get closer to the ball i.e less sand.
		
Click to expand...

If you hit it harder and take less sand, wouldn't that just hit it further?


----------



## garyinderry (Jun 21, 2012)

how do you create spin on the ball if you hit behind the ball into the sand?


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jun 21, 2012)

Snelly said:



			Steeper angle of attack will give you more height.  needs practice before doing it on the course though.
		
Click to expand...

Surely that just pushes the ball our flatter? A flatter swing will send the ball upwards on a cushion of sand, a steep swing will just move the mass forward not upwards.

I was always taught to play lob shots and bunker shots with a flatter swing  so you can slide under the ball and maximise the upwards movement of the ball (ie using the full effect of the loft).


----------



## brendy (Jun 21, 2012)

So perhaps a little further forward in the stance Bob?


bobmac said:



			I suspect it's a ball position issue.
Some people get the ball forward in their stance and THEN aim left. What happens then is the ball changes to back in their stance.
Aim left first then sort out the ball position.



If you hit it harder and take less sand, wouldn't that just hit it further?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## bobmac (Jun 21, 2012)

brendy said:



			So perhaps a little further forward in the stance Bob?
		
Click to expand...


Yup


----------



## mikee247 (Jun 21, 2012)

garyinderry said:



			how do you create spin on the ball if you hit behind the ball into the sand?
		
Click to expand...

Well I believe to get more spin you need to generate more club head spead, also by taking less sand behind the ball this will also contribute to spin. So the cleaner you get the ball the better if you want spin you have to compensate that by opening the loft to gain height and control distance. The more sand you take the more roll you can get once it lands. In theory. I was told going in steep aids in loft. I was watch the guys in the US last week going in v steep on short bunker shots to pop the ball up in the air..... I suppose we all have ways and means but practice makes perfect. The best advice I had on bunker shots is to keep the lower bod very still or passive and stay down with the ball during the swing but always follow though thus acclerating through the ball.


----------



## bobmac (Jun 21, 2012)

I understand the principle, I would just be careful having more speed AND less sand.
There's already quite a lot of clubhead speed as it is so I think reducing the amount of sand between the clubface and ball would mean more spin.
It's a brave man who swings harder and closer to the ball in order to stop it more quickly


----------



## brendy (Jun 21, 2012)

Cheers bob, I never really experimented too far forward as I was thinning them a bit.


----------



## Rooter (Jun 21, 2012)

Brendy, I got sent the below from my pro after a recent bunker lesson, hope it helps.

The technique is crucial if you want to get out of a bunker*successfully. *
70% Left foot - 30 % Right Foot Lean into the Knee
Ball position - Left Heel
Sternum level with the ball
Athletic Posture position - look at Tom Lewis on you tube
Left foot - get them toes out*
Keep the weight fixed on your backswing and downsing
Hands back of centre - this is vital for the bounce on the club to do it's job
shoulders need to be*parallel*to you feet
Stance needs to be square to closed , dependant on you angle of attack
Turn to a full follow through
Regulate your distance by changing the length of your backswing
Grip Pressure countdown 5, 4, 3, 2, 1 , ( 5 being the hardest)

Scott, I want you to focus on the technique above but also work hard on the backswing takeaway, you need to become wide, so feel like you are pushing your hands away from you during your swing.


----------



## mikee247 (Jun 21, 2012)

Yep agreed !   Confidence has to be in tact for sure. Im not suggesting it works for everyone but it gives me different shot options depending on the bunker, situation and perhaps what lies behind the hole!

 It also helps being able to do long or fairway bunker shots to be able to take a ball cleanly from the sand which always produces lots of spin. You have to almost thin the ball to do this. I take an 1/2inch off the top of the club, ball slightly back in the stance but stand on the sand without digging in and grip slightly firmer. Swing as normal or slightly flatter if you can and keep the bottom of your body very still so you dont disturb your stance.  Again accelerate under control and follow though is vital.....


----------



## Neddy (Jun 21, 2012)

I have practiced hard and just can't get used to the " ball forward, shallow swing" method for bunker shots. I typically end up entering the sand far too early, the club bounces and i hit the shot lower and faster than i want it. Sometimes not getting out at all.

It might not be technically correct but I have had much more sucess playing the ball closer to the middle of my stance and swinging at my natural "steepness".


----------



## Jay Nause (Jun 21, 2012)

ScienceBoy said:



			the flatter the swing the better, just not too flat 

Click to expand...

how to contradict yourself in one sentence , only teasing though so dont bite


----------



## bobmac (Jun 21, 2012)

Neddy said:



			I have practiced hard and just can't get used to the " ball forward, shallow swing" method for bunker shots. I typically end up entering the sand far too early, the club bounces and i hit the shot lower and faster than i want it. Sometimes not getting out at all.

It might not be technically correct but I have had much more sucess playing the ball closer to the middle of my stance and swinging at my natural "steepness".
		
Click to expand...

I think it's ok to be shallow into the ball if...
1 you've practiced it for many hours
2 your club/sand/ball contact is perfect
3.you always play in soft, fluffy well raked bunkers.

For the rest of us, get it forward, aim left, clubface open  and hit the sand hard.

As a side note.....
The harder, more compact the sand, the harder you have to 'dig for it'
As it's  only compacted sand, the club will go through it and out the other side but you must follow through.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jun 21, 2012)

Jay Nause said:



			how to contradict yourself in one sentence , only teasing though so dont bite
		
Click to expand...

Us scientists work very hard at contradicting ourselves, we do it quite frequently!


----------



## brendy (Jun 21, 2012)

Cheers Rooter, my main problem is height, I have no bother getting out of bunkers at all. The only problem once it is out is sometimes a tight pin is very difficult to stop near as most of my shots come out around head height rather than a nice high soft landing.



Rooter said:



			Brendy, I got sent the below from my pro after a recent bunker lesson, hope it helps.

The technique is crucial if you want to get out of a bunker*successfully. *
70% Left foot - 30 % Right Foot Lean into the Knee
Ball position - Left Heel
Sternum level with the ball
Athletic Posture position - look at Tom Lewis on you tube
Left foot - get them toes out*
Keep the weight fixed on your backswing and downsing
Hands back of centre - this is vital for the bounce on the club to do it's job
shoulders need to be*parallel*to you feet
Stance needs to be square to closed , dependant on you angle of attack
Turn to a full follow through
Regulate your distance by changing the length of your backswing
Grip Pressure countdown 5, 4, 3, 2, 1 , ( 5 being the hardest)

Scott, I want you to focus on the technique above but also work hard on the backswing takeaway, you need to become wide, so feel like you are pushing your hands away from you during your swing.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Region3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Just one other thing springs to mind. I remember watching the Luke Donald videos and in the bunker he doesn't have any shaft lean which would de-loft the face, and lets the club come through past his hands at impact.


----------



## Jay Nause (Jun 21, 2012)

ScienceBoy said:



			Us scientists work very hard at contradicting ourselves, we do it quite frequently!
		
Click to expand...

still least you can get the ball out of the sand , unlike me , im terrified of bunkers


----------



## brendy (Jun 21, 2012)

Region3 said:



			Just one other thing springs to mind. I remember watching the Luke Donald videos and in the bunker he doesn't have any shaft lean which would de-loft the face, and lets the club come through past his hands at impact.
		
Click to expand...

Come to think of it, I do lean it a touch sometimes. Might head to the practice fairway/bunker early on Saturday. cheers.


----------



## CMAC (Jun 21, 2012)

shouldnt this thread be in 'ask the experts'? maybe ask a mod to move it


----------



## brendy (Jun 21, 2012)

Yea yea yea...


----------



## Wolfman (Jun 21, 2012)

I thought for more height you should follow through higher and adjust your backswing for distance etc ?


----------



## DaveM (Jun 21, 2012)

Rooter said:



			Brendy, I got sent the below from my pro after a recent bunker lesson, hope it helps.

The technique is crucial if you want to get out of a bunker*successfully. *
70% Left foot - 30 % Right Foot Lean into the Knee
Ball position - Left Heel
Sternum level with the ball
Athletic Posture position - look at Tom Lewis on you tube
Left foot - get them toes out*
Keep the weight fixed on your backswing and downsing
Hands back of centre - this is vital for the bounce on the club to do it's job
shoulders need to be*parallel*to you feet
Stance needs to be square to CLOSED , dependant on you angle of attack
Turn to a full follow through
Regulate your distance by changing the length of your backswing
Grip Pressure countdown 5, 4, 3, 2, 1 , ( 5 being the hardest)

Scott, I want you to focus on the technique above but also work hard on the backswing takeaway, you need to become wide, so feel like you are pushing your hands away from you during your swing.
		
Click to expand...

Are you sure never heard that before?


----------



## DannyOT (Jun 21, 2012)

Never heard of using a closed stance to get out of a bunker before.


----------



## SocketRocket (Jun 21, 2012)

This video is the best tip I know for setting up your bunker shot:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k1xrvYXqCB4


----------



## Garesfield ACE (Jun 22, 2012)

Jay Nause said:



			still least you can get the ball out of the sand , unlike me , im terrified of bunkers
		
Click to expand...

same here mate all i want to do is get out 1st time every time..........they are a nightmare for me a total card wrecker..........as soon as i go in one my mindset goes negative


----------

